# Архив старых тем >  Мои рисунки

## alexander levin

Мои рисунки:smile:

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1419223.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1423319.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1411031.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1403863.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1398743.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*alexander levin*,
 Импрессия с экспрессией - гав!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1380311.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1441750.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1427414.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1411030.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402838.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1395670.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1386454.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1390550.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1378262.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1435625.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1441769.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1439721.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1433577.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1422313.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1415145.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405929.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1396713.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1400809.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1388521.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1383401.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1436648.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1433576.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1420264.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1414120.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*alexander levin*,
 Супер! :Ok: 
А мне собаки больше всего понравились.:smile:

----------


## alexander levin

[IMG]http://*********ru/1416173.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*alexander levin*,

Интересно... :Ok: 

Вот думаю - что более подойдет к такому карандашу???
И приходит на ум - сказки... Только не боевые фэнтези, а добрые...
Не было опыта???

----------


## Валерьевна

> И приходит на ум - сказки... Только не боевые фэнтези, а добрые...


Мне тоже пришла мысль о сказках. Именно добрых, с юмором. 
Монстриков, наверное, хватает по ТВ, усталость от них. 
Классная техника владения карандашом.  :Ok: 
Очень понравился замысел рисунка, вернее, как выражена  мысль в рисунке пост № 20 (нет названия, поэтому цифрую). 
Оригинальное видение проблемы. Тут уже целая философия! Здорово!!! :Aga: 
Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Лайн

Здорово! :Ok: 
Тоже понравился пост №20, оригинально

----------


## frikadella

ЗдОрово рисуете!  :Vishenka 21:

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Мне понравились собаки!
Здорово!

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Очень понравился пост №2 , и ранимый рисунок (пост №19)

----------


## hudz2014

нормальные рисунки)

----------

